# Robbed when I got there, and robbed when I left.



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

We arrived at Alicante airport last Thursday and picked up a hire car. Stopped at the first motorway services to set up the sat nav and call the managing agent for the property we had rented. My wife (in the passenger seat) had my rucksack and had just removed the document wallet containing passports and cash etc. 

All of a sudden the door opened and the bag was snatched, the scumbag jumped into a waiting car which had pulled up just out of our vision, passenger door open. It was raining heavily and I never got a chance to get the registration, it all happened so fast it was over in an instant.

Fortunately it could have been a whole lot worse had my wife not removed the docs just before the bag was snatched. I suppose with hindsight I should have been more careful.

Then we got robbed by the hire car co (RecordGo). When I picked the car and was given a form with a schematic showing all the existing damage, I asked if it had been used for stock car racing. Unfortunately I did not inspect the car to compare the condition to the document.

On returning the car last night they found undocumented damage which they claim was down to me. Although I argued the case there was little point in continuing the conversation which was going nowhere.

Whilst sitting in the departure lounge I received via email not one but 3 invoices for different amounts, totaling over 800 euro. For a scratch. When booking I also paid extra for "express service" which among other things promises a return of the fuel deposit within 2 hours. I'm still waiting despite an email to them.

So, a bad start to our trip, and a bad end to cap it off. 

The reason I'm posting this tale of doom and gloom (apart from venting) is to warn others to be more vigilant than I was. I was told by a few people that thieves have been known to follow tourists from airports.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tom1957 said:


> We arrived at Alicante airport last Thursday and picked up a hire car. Stopped at the first motorway services to set up the sat nav and call the managing agent for the property we had rented. My wife (in the passenger seat) had my rucksack and had just removed the document wallet containing passports and cash etc.
> 
> All of a sudden the door opened and the bag was snatched, the scumbag jumped into a waiting car which had pulled up just out of our vision, passenger door open. It was raining heavily and I never got a chance to get the registration, it all happened so fast it was over in an instant.
> 
> ...


Yes, not a very positive experience, was it?
Still, one was a targeted theft which I doubt you could have done anything about - make sure you first park in a well lit, busy area maybe, but in pouring rain that's a bit difficult.
The hire car people are pulling a fast one, but the responsibility is most probably yours. Refuse the car , or check it thoroughly with photos even.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Which services & in what direction would help even more


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

What a horrible thing to happen just when you are expecting a nice relaxing holiday.

I hope you reported the theft to the police? Even if you didn't get the registration number, there may be something on CCTV.

As for the car hire company, you should make an official complaint. It's easier if you are actually there - by law they have to give you a complaints form (Hoja de reclamación) in English, which is then followed up by the police. But there are organisations which can help you do it retrospectively. Check out this page:

http://www.ukecc.net/


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom1957 said:


> . I suppose with hindsight I should have been more careful.
> 
> 
> The reason I'm posting this tale of doom and gloom (apart from venting) is to warn others to be more vigilant than I was.


No, I don't think you could have been...it was just one of those unfortunate events, nothing to do with your lack of vigilance. After all, who wants to be continually in a state of high alert every second of waking life...
Which doesn't mean of course that you don't take the usual precautions such as not being an obvious target, having your wallet stuffed with cash stuck in your back pocket or an open handbag or a handbag slung off the shoulder and not across the body. Looking lost and bewildered, standing on street corners peering at maps doesn't help either.
But ffs, you were sitting in your car with the door closed, something we all do every day.

Before we came here, we lived in Prague. Year One we were targets of attempted street/metro/tram robbery five times. Each time we foiled the attempt by fighting back. Luckily robbery with violence is -or was eight years ago- rare in Prague and the violence in each instance came from us: knee in the testicles, car key (very sharp) aimed menacingly at groin, chasing would-be thief with hiking stick...
We soon learned that there were things you could do to avoid this kind of unwelcome attention...not getting into crowded trams or metro unless necessary, not carrying excess cash, giving out an air of 'don't mess with me' - that's hard to describe but you probably know what I mean......

We know two or three people who have been robbed in the street, cafes and so on here, some of them more than once. One friend had her handbag stolen, she left it on a chair in a café, in it were her credit cards, a lot of cash and......a booklet with all codes, PINs , bank info and passwords.. her account was emptied.
But, without wishing to be horrible, we weren't surprised that these particular friends were robbed.

We've not been robbed here YET:fingerscrossed: - as we like to think we've learned to be streetwise but our house was burgled.
I didn't set the alarm, didn't put down the persianas, left the keys in the back door....I might as well have put a 'Bienvenido' sign up.

You live and learn but nobody can be alert 24/7 and the circumstances of your theft were beyond reasonable expectation.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Tom1957 said:


> Then we got robbed by the hire car co (RecordGo). When I picked the car and was given a form with a schematic showing all the existing damage, I asked if it had been used for stock car racing. Unfortunately I did not inspect the car to compare the condition to the document.
> 
> On returning the car last night they found undocumented damage which they claim was down to me. Although I argued the case there was little point in continuing the conversation which was going nowhere.
> 
> ...


I always make a point of photographing all around any hire car - at least 6 views both when I pick up and when I return it - and I always make sure it's obvious to the car hire people what I'm doing. Anything to save an argument later


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

gus-lopez said:


> Which services & in what direction would help even more


From looking at the map, it must have been Gasolinera Galp Elche, westbound on the A-70


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> What a horrible thing to happen just when you are expecting a nice relaxing holiday.
> 
> I hope you reported the theft to the police? Even if you didn't get the registration number, there may be something on CCTV.
> 
> ...


At the time, there didn't seem to be much point in reporting it, what with the lack of details and the inevitable language barrier. I supposed we were also a bit lethargic having been up since 2.30am to catch an early flight.

Thanks for the link and info re "Hoja de reclamación", I will follow that up. I have the credit card company on the case as I think it is nothing more than fraud.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Tom, sorry to hear about this. What company did you rent your car from? I rent a lot of cars (mostly from Avis) and have never had a problem, but so many people have horror stories like yours.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

There are numerous negative reviews on Record Go on the internet.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom1957 said:


> From looking at the map, it must have been Gasolinera Galp Elche, westbound on the A-70


Very surprised at that as it is the Guardias trafico dining establishment in the restaurant under the hotel. Normally there are always Trafico cars/vans/bikes everywhere ?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I was talking to a friend I haven't seen for a while last weekend. He used RecordGo and ended-up paying more than he thought he had to pay (hidden/obscure charges - not damage) and he queued for over and hour when collecting the car.

During the busy summer months I have seen huge queues at both RecordGo and Goldcar.

Pay a little more and go for one of the global names in the booths opposite. Over the years I have used Sixt, Hertz and Europcar dozens and dozens of times and never once been hit with accusations of damage I didn't cause.

My advice to anybody hiring a car at Alicante would be to stick with the global names in the booths opposite the two mentioned above.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, for future reference here is the telephone number for reporting this sort of crime. You can call between 9 am and 9 pm and ask for an English speaker.

902 102 112

Página oficial de la DGP-Denuncias por Teléfono

It's really important to report any crime even if you don't think there's a chance of recovering your belongings. It enables the police to record crime statistics more accurately and get more resources where they are needed.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> OK, for future reference here is the telephone number for reporting this sort of crime. You can call between 9 am and 9 pm and ask for an English speaker.
> 
> 902 102 112
> 
> ...


If you use this number to report a crime (and I have done) you need to attend your nearest Comisaria de Policia Nacional the next day to sign a paper copy of the denuncia (and the paper copy will only be available in Spanish) so a tourist may need to have a translator with them in order to make sure they understand what they are signing. If the telephone report isn't followed up by doing this, I am not sure how far the Police would take the report. It is useful to do this, however, not only for the reasons you stated but also because you woud need a copy of the denuncia in order to claim on a travel insurance policy.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

peedee said:


> I always make a point of photographing all around any hire car - at least 6 views both when I pick up and when I return it - and I always make sure it's obvious to the car hire people what I'm doing. Anything to save an argument later


Yes we do this as well, and we do it while the agent is with us, I do the same thing in the UK when I am there, Car hire, rip off agents


----------



## Melaine (Jun 23, 2016)

The last two times we have been to Alicante airport we have used Centauro and found them to be good. No big queues and quick and efficient. Also no trying to charge us for previous bumps or scratches on the vehicle, although we also had taken photos of the car just in case. So we will keep using them so long as we have no problems


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

I used Centauro (San Javier Murcia) in August, and had no problems at all. I'm still a bit naive about this as I've only ever rented a car the two times. I know who I won't be using in future.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Never used them myself but many friends speak well of this English-owned company: https://www.coysrent-a-car.com/about-us


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

The Skipper said:


> Never used them myself but many friends speak well of this English-owned company: https://www.coysrent-a-car.com/about-us


Wow they look like good people to do business with. I particularly like the low excess waiver. I will give them a try next time.


----------



## GrownupMomo (Nov 28, 2016)

you should have refused to pay the repairs and called the police. they have to proof it was you who damaged the car with a photograph document signed by you (you should been given a copy) and even though you can argue saying you could have missed the scratch when you rented it and they are trying to fool you to pay it. They wouldn´t have been able to prove you damaged the car at all


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

It's in dispute with the credit card company now. they tell me that recordGo have not followed the rules. The charges against my card were not authorised by me. They did "block" 950 euro when I collected the car but they released this before making the (unauthorised) charges. 

Hopefully (eventually) it will be resolved in my favour. I'll report back on how it pans out.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Tom1957 said:


> It's in dispute with the credit card company now. they tell me that recordGo have not followed the rules. The charges against my card were not authorised by me. They did "block" 950 euro when I collected the car but they released this before making the (unauthorised) charges.
> 
> Hopefully (eventually) it will be resolved in my favour. I'll report back on how it pans out.


I had an issue with this company in France a few years ago - I had evidence that the damage was not on the copy of the damage document when I returned the car and my credit card company dealt with it and my account was refunded. It was the first (and last) time I had used this company and I would never use them again. (Quite apart from the damage issue, they couldn't provide the booked automatic vehicles to many of us on arrival, which was a nightmare and set my timetable back by 12 hours because I insisted they sort it out and give me an automatic.)


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Update- I received a refund from the credit card company today. I have no idea on what grounds they made the charge back, their communications to me have been less than exemplary and after so many emails phone calls and letters, I'm done and I'm going to quit while I'm ahead.

So a good outcome, and a lesson learned. When it comes to car hire I won't be dealing with the bottom feeders in future.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

It is not only small or bottom feeding car rentals who are out to gauge you.

A couple of years ago we rented from Hertz in Marbella. Several months later we received a letter from the office in Marbella to say that we had picked up a speeding ticket. Hertz had to provide our details to the police so that the local authority could send us a ticket. Their charge was $50.00. Of course this came straight off our credit card which they still had on file.

We had no recollection of this (husband is a pretty careful driver) however, having checked with Hertz central that the letter was genuine, l we decided to accept the charge.

Two years later we have not received a ticket. Just another way to get more money?

So many scams carried out by all the rental companies it would appear. I dread renting a car in Europe.


----------

